# Samick Sage string question



## caerlaverock (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey!

Just picked up a Samick sage and had a couple of questions about the string and brace height:

The bow is a 40# 62" and came with a 56" string. But with that string the brace height is only 6" and the Samick website recommends a 7.5" - 8.25" brace height. In order to achieve this I would have to put way too many twists in the string. So my question is, is it okay to get a shorter string even if the bow is a 62" bow? And what strings would you recommend?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kingjesse2 (Sep 16, 2014)

That's actually really weird, because a 58" string should be what you need (what I use on my Sage). 56" should actually be too short and cause too much BH. Are you sure it's a 56" string?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. ....are you measuring BH and not tiller? 

Did you measure the string?


----------



## caerlaverock (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm measuring the string from inside of one loop to the other


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

You need a 58" string.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

c - 

How are you measuring the BH?
Technically you would need a 59" string for an AMO 62" bow. 
3" shorter by AMO stds, and 4" shorter or "most" vintage bows with Dacron strings (due to stretch potential).

Viper1 out.


----------



## caerlaverock (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm measuring the brace height from the deepest part of the riser to the string


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

c - 

They either gave you the wrong string or if a flemish splice, it slipped. (I've seen both happen).

Viper1 out.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

"inside of one loop to the other". if this is not the full length of the string, then you are just measuring wrong (it should be the full length including both looped ends). You will need to twist the string to achieve correct brace height.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> c -
> 
> They either gave you the wrong string or if a flemish splice, it slipped. (I've seen both happen).
> 
> Viper1 out.


Or it's a really crappy flemish string, and it is 'shooting in', meaning stretching because they didn't bother to pre-stretch it to get it near it's final length before they delivered it. It may not be done yet either 

If it slipped, one or both of the loops will be a lot bigger, and maybe even look 'unwound'.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

caerlaverock said:


> I'm measuring the string from inside of one loop to the other


how to measure string length...

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrT...ards.pdf/RK=0/RS=U9nIBHNXPNNL1O.zV4OkwDERf8U-

what I do is simply use a hook in ceiling or nail in a wall, pull about 50# of pressure with a screwdriver, hex wrench etc. and it gets me close enough for a reasonable measurement.


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

can you provide a picture? AMO says 3" shorter but I have noticed Samick and a couple of other brands from Korea seem to supply with a 4" shorter string.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

That's because a Dacron (B-50) string is often used.


----------



## Stearmandriver (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi all,

Been lurking for a few weeks, reading Viper's book, taking the plunge back into archery with my kids (used to finger-shoot an old round wheel compound 20 years ago, going recurve now, always wanted to). 

Totally don't mean to hijack Caerl's thread, but you guys bring up a question I've been wondering about, and it's relevant to the original question: is that "4 inches shorter than AMO length" rule for a recurve string only relevant to dacron? Would you then go AMO - 3" for a low-stretch string like a fast flight?

Joe


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Stearman, 

You're in the conventional ballpark with your statement. The literal interpretation of modern AMO length is that the bow is marked at a length three inches longer than the string's length at brace on an "officially" (and there's a standard for this) measured and pre-stretched string. So - and oddly in a way - modern bows should be marked in length based upon the _*string's length*_ that puts the bow at brace (+3" added to the braced string's length to get the bow's AMO length). 

This is a low-stretch string era, and this standard reflects that. A Dacron string stretches more, and the four-inch rule o' thumb _*can*_ come into play there in many cases. That said, a pre-stretched Dacron string may well fit the bill if it is 3" shorter. Since many folks roll their own and don't pre-stretch the string (I certainly don't), the string settles into it's final position with a bit more stretch than a pre-stretched string does, and therefore the 3"/low stretch and 4"/Dacron rule o' thumb works fairly well here. 

And with more of all that said, lots of bows (especially older ones) are marked XX" AMO, yet will take a string length that isn't comfy within the formulas. Measurements are often either "loose", or the bow's nature presents a variable from the formula due to a unique construction facet. But generally, when in doubt, the formulas work fairly well. You can fly a specific bow by the forum folks and someone having experience with that bow may give some string length advice that may save you some hair-pulling.

http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/publish/printer_TailorMaidMeasuring.shtml
Here's how to measure a bow for an unknown string length. 

http://www.outlab.it/doc/amostd.pdf
Here's the horse's mouth: the AMO Standards 

Hope this helps.


----------



## MTColl28734 (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought a Sage last December. I had to put several twists into the string to get the brace height right. I know you're not supposed to overly twist a continuous loop string, but what're you gonna do? After a few weeks of never knowing what my brace height was going to be when I strung it, I dropped a whole $14 on a 58" Fast Flight Flemish string. End of problem. I got it from rmbowstrings.com, but there are a lot of places to get strings. Just not many for $14.


----------

